# Twilight



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Did anyone see this on MSNBC?

LOS ANGELES - Stephen King’s opinion may drive a stake through the heart of “Twilight” author Stephenie Meyer.

In an interview with USA Weekend, the bestselling author compared Meyer with J.K. Rowling, the author of the Harry Potter series.

According to Stephen, “Both Rowling and Meyer, they’re speaking directly to young people… The real difference is that Jo Rowling is a terrific writer and Stephenie Meyer can’t write worth a darn. She’s not very good.”


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Ouch! Although I agree with him fully


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like Stephen King just sold a lot of books for Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL. I think just about every teen girl has already read all of them so I think he's a little late with his opinion. Though unlike JK Rowling, Meyers may not have very many teenage boys reading it but then again not all books are read by both genders.

and in my humble Opinion, I couldn't stand reading Steven King, he board me to death and left no room for my imagination. I have to say I do like the Movies that were made from the books. But he was over descriptive for my tastes.  

I've only read the 1st book of Twilight so far and it kept my attention. I rarely read a series straight through. I usually take a detour through other books then go back.  Guess I'm just so used to having to wait for the next one to come out that now I just make my elf wait even if it is already out    (which drives my mom and sister batty as they always want to discuss them and I haven't gotten there yet  ).

theresam


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

I know a lot of people who love the Twilight series (I thought it was just oK). So she certainly did something right.

And any Author that can draw kids to reading gets a thumbs up from me


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/stephen-king-on-twilight-author-stephenie-meyer-can-t-write-worth-a-darn/18406?nc

Darn, I wanted to break the story. My link is to the full article.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, what an asshole.

I like Stephen King, but he has no right to openly denigrate another author's work like that.

It's unprofessional, tacky, and just plain wrong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

CS said:


> Wow, what an asshole.
> 
> I like Stephen King, but he has no right to openly denigrate another author's work like that.
> 
> It's unprofessional, tacky, and just plain wrong.


I don't understand this. It's ok for _me_ to publicly say that some author is a hack here or in some review, but it's not ok for Stephen King to do so? Because he _is_ an author?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't understand this. It's ok for _me_ to publicly say that some author is a hack here or in some review, but it's not ok for Stephen King to do so? Because he _is_ an author?


Well you don't say it on MSNBC. I don't think so anyway lol. I thought it was a little mean.

Melissa


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

professional courtesy comes into play I think.  

Yes he's allowed his opinion but to say something like that in an interview was unprofessional.  I know plenty of people that think he's the hack.  Over the years his books have lost what they had back when he was writing things like Misery and The Green Mile.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

nickih75 said:


> professional courtesy comes into play I think.
> 
> Yes he's allowed his opinion but to say something like that in an interview was unprofessional. I know plenty of people that think he's the hack. Over the years his books have lost what they had back when he was writing things like Misery and The Green Mile.


People (including both critics and other authors) have been calling King a hack for 25+ years. The NYT seemed to have it in for him for over a decade. So what?

I'm sure that the situation is that it was a much longer interview, and as the "King of Horror," King was asked to weigh in on the popularity of the _Twilight_ series. He gave his honest opinion, as both an avid reader and a writer. What should he have done? Lie? Evade the question?

I'll take honesty and integrity over phony "niceness" any day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't understand this. It's ok for _me_ to publicly say that some author is a hack here or in some review, but it's not ok for Stephen King to do so? Because he _is_ an author?


Exactly. Like some else posted, it's about professional courtesy.

I don't care if the whole world has called King a hack for 25 years. That doesn't give him the right to bash another author in public.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

You would be surprise about how many boys like Twilight when I went to high school then moved on to the dorm. Of course, I found a certain personality trend with those boys


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

nickih75 said:


> professional courtesy comes into play I think.
> 
> Yes he's allowed his opinion but to say something like that in an interview was unprofessional.


Why shouldn't Stephen King express his opinion? After all, he does get paid to write professional book reviews. It is a side gig for him. He writes for Entertainment Weekly as well as other review publications.

I respect his opinion, but do not read a book solely based on what he has to say. As a paid author with a major publishing house, I would think that Stephanie Meyer understands that not everyone will love her books. Her books have been out long enough that I doubt that King is causing her to lose any sells.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Darling; Are you postulating that when a professional, paid critic (who happens to be an author) is asked his opinion of a book or author... knowing that what he says will influence his readers and that his _credibility as a critic_ will be called into question.... that the "right" thing to do is to be honest rather than to be "polite?"


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it's possible to be both honest and polite. 

Melissa


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

I read all four Twilight books but I certainly did not read them for their literary technique:  I agree with Stephen King - the writing is abysmal in all four Twilight books.

What I find more disturbing (and have heard of happening more often than makes me comfortable, even to writer friends of mine) is when celebrated authors write glowing recommendations to be placed on the backs of books - books that aren't very good.  Then later I notice that the writers share an agent, or editor, and THAT was what influenced their kind (but undeserved) words.

Just my $.02

MALIBAMA


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Malibama said:


> What I find more disturbing (and have heard of happening more often than makes me comfortable, even to writer friends of mine) is when celebrated authors write glowing recommendations to be placed on the backs of books - books that aren't very good.


I agree. I don't pay any attention to the blurbs on the covers.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> People (including both critics and other authors) have been calling King a hack for 25+ years. The NYT seemed to have it in for him for over a decade. So what?
> 
> I'm sure that the situation is that it was a much longer interview, and as the "King of Horror," King was asked to weigh in on the popularity of the _Twilight_ series. He gave his honest opinion, as both an avid reader and a writer. What should he have done? Lie? Evade the question?
> 
> I'll take honesty and integrity over phony "niceness" any day and twice on Sunday.


I have to agree with BJ on this...

King has every right, and even a responsibility, to give his actual opionion of the books instead of having to sugar-coat it...


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought King gave a fair opinion.  Good For Him!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Interviewer: So, you admit that most of the end of the _Dark Tower_ series was an exercise in literary masturbation?

SK: I'm ashamed to admit that I reached 42 solitary orgasms during the writing of the last two books. I had to lock Tabitha out of the room at times.

Interviewer: We'll edit that out.

SK: But they were _my_ orgasms!

Interviewer: You are the second best-selling living author on the planet. We know you are incredibly well-read, and you are now a professional critic for _Entertainment Weekly_ and a contributing critic for other publications. Is that correct?

SK: What are you getting at? I pay allllll my taxes!

Interviewer: I'm sure you do, Mr. King. I'd just like to get your take on the incredible popularity of the _Twilight_ series, given your reputation as the man who re-invented the vampire genre, our greatest living horror author, and a professional critic.

SK: I'm sorry. It would be unprofessional of me to publicly express an opinion about those books.

Interviewer: But you're a professional critic!

SK: Please, don't make me express my professional opinion!

Interviewer: We want the *truth*, Mr. King! Tell us what you think!

SK: Wellll......


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

_...back from the clip_

Interviewer: That was pretty harsh criticism, Mr. King. It is wrong for you to criticize other authors!

SK: But, I'm getting paid to review books!

Interviewer: But it is unprofessional to say anything bad about them!

SK: Errrr.... it's my *job* to say what's bad about them. *flashes pay stub*

Interviewer: So you _admit_ to taking payment from terrorists who would destroy our way of worshiping bad literature.

SK: No... I mean yes... I mean... what's the point of asking my opinion if you're just going to trash it no matter what I say? If I give a thumb up, I'm a sell-out. If I give a thumb down, I just pissed off a lot of idiots and teenage girls. Yet, my column is the single most read in _EW_. Do you only _want_ me to write criticism so you can scream at me?

Interviewer: Exactly! And why do you hate idiots? Are you part of the left-right-wing anti-idiot agenda?

SK: *whips out the scythe*


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

BJ, are you really serious with all of your pontificating about Stephen King being a "professional critic"? Please. Roger Ebert is a professional critic. King simply has a monthly column in EW. There's a HUGE difference between the two. Let's call a spade a spade here.

King was wrong and out of line. Period.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

CS said:


> BJ, are you really serious with all of your pontificating about Stephen King being a "professional critic"? Please. Roger Ebert is a professional critic. King simply has a monthly column in EW. There's a HUGE difference between the two. Let's call a spade a spade here.
> 
> King was wrong and out of line. Period.


And, I suppose, every movie critic who trashed the Russ Meyer horror that was Beyond the valley of the Ultra-Vixens was "wrong" because Ebert wrote the screenplay.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

And yes, I am serious.  Being an author doesn't automatically disqualify you from criticizing other authors.  Hell, most of our great literary critics have also been authors.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And, I suppose, every movie critic who trashed the Russ Meyer horror that was Beyond the valley of the Ultra-Vixens was "wrong" because Ebert wrote the screenplay.


There's a huge difference, and you know it.

1) Film criticism in general was not famous or widespread enough at that point for one critic to have enough clout to harm another in print. 2) They were criticizing Ebert's attempt at another profession, not his film criticism. 3) Was Ebert even a film critic back then? I'm not sure. Irrelevant either way though.

What King did was classless, in poor taste, and a huge conflict of interest. Twilight can be classified as a horror story - King's stock and trade. How convenient.

Yes, I realize they cater to different audiences - but there IS some overlap there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Gee!  Amazing he got asked about it!!!!

And what a dickhead he was for telling the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate when people give their honest opinions.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gee! Amazing he got asked about it!!!!
> 
> And what a dickhead he was for telling the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hate when people give their honest opinions.


Come on now, BJ. He could have been HONEST without being a JACKASS.

King: "She can't write." That's just an author using his exalted position to be a pompous dick. "She's not my cup of tea" or "She doesn't suit my tastes" would've been honest, fair, diplomatic, and classy. Instead, King opted for the cheap shot. I can't respect that. A writer, of all people, knows how to choose his words carefully. Well, King chose his words and they were the words of an unprofessional, arrogant dick.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Don't say it.


?? ?? ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

There *must* be some little nugget of rationality left that will tell you that it isn't inherently wrong for artists to critique other artists, for the SAG awards to exist, or for authors to be allowed to vote for or write about the Nebula.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> There *must* be some little nugget of rationality left that will tell you that it isn't inherently wrong for artists to critique other artists, for the SAG awards to exist, or for authors to be allowed to vote for or write about the Nebula.


Are you seriously comparing *awards shows* to an unprofessional public attack? I don't think I'm the irrational one here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

CS said:


> Come on now, BJ. He could have been HONEST without being a JACKASS.
> 
> King: "She can't write." That's just an author using his exalted position to be a pompous dick. "She's not my cup of tea" or "She doesn't suit my tastes" would've been honest, fair, diplomatic, and classy. Instead, King opted for the cheap shot. I can't respect that. A writer, of all people, knows how to choose his words carefully. Well, King chose his words and they were the words of an unprofessional, arrogant dick.


He didn't write the words. He didn't sit down in front of his Mac, carefully craft them and construct the perfect sentence. He got asked for an opinion during a live interview. He gave an honest (and, in my opinion) excellent response. Screw it if he didn't consider if his response came as an author, a critic, a reader, or just a guy answering a question.

You have *no clue* if he had the _opportunity_ to "choose his words carefully." You weren't there. We only got to read (out of context) a tiny fraction of the interview. We have no idea what the question was that led to his comments, or even what topic was being discussed beforehand.

Hate much?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> He didn't write the words. He didn't sit down in front of his Mac, carefully craft them and construct the perfect sentence. He got asked for an opinion during a live interview. He gave an honest (and, in my opinion) excellent response. Screw it if he didn't consider if his response came as an author, a critic, a reader, or just a guy answering a question.
> 
> You have *no clue* if he had the _opportunity_ to "choose his words carefully." You weren't there. We only got to read (out of context) a tiny fraction of the interview. We have no idea what the question was that led to his comments, or even what topic was being discussed beforehand.
> 
> Hate much?


If you had bothered to read my very first post in this thread, you'd see that I actually *like* Stephen King.

No, I wasn't there. And guess what: That doesn't matter. Stephen King was *still wrong*, no matter what the circumstances were. He showed zero class, and I'm not going to give him a free pass just because I happen to like a few of his books. It doesn't matter whether it's Stephen King and Stephenie Meyer, or Faye Dunaway and Hilary Duff (one of the reasons I posted that bit of non-news in the other section), or anyone else - right is right and wrong is wrong.



Bacardi Jim said:


> You wildly modified this post. And it still makes no sense.


What? I didn't modify my post or yours.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LOL. I just realized: This is like the third or fourth Twilight thread that has erupted into a heated argument.  (Hopefully BJ isn't taking things *too* seriously though. I'm enjoying the back-and-forth banter, as heated as it may be at times.)

Maybe we should ban all mention of this book. Kindleboards.com must have a Twilight Curse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

It's our first fight.  Soon you will reconsider and realize that honesty is better than lying. Then we'll be cool again.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's our first fight. Soon you will reconsider and realize that honesty is better than lying. Then we'll be cool again.


What, praytell, am I "lying" about?!

You accused me of modifying a post, which I never did - other than to edit typos, etc., as I do with ALL of my posts after I press the "post" button.

Unless I am misunderstanding your meaning of the word modify.

Or are you talking about something else entirely? You've completely lost me.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I'm off to bed. Please check your PM when you get a chance, BJ. Hopefully we can work out this apparent misunderstanding. 

Betsy, if the other 3-4 Twilight threads are any indication, I look forward to your delightful selection of new hats for the upcoming spring fashion season. 

Night, all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

CS said:


> What, praytell, am I "lying" about?!
> 
> You accused me of modifying a post, which I never did - other than to edit typos, etc., as I do with ALL of my posts after I press the "post" button.
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooo!

I'm not accusing you of lying!

I'm disappointed in you for saying that it is better for critics to lie and therefor support bad art (pick the medium) than for critics, fellow artists or whomever to tell the truth and call hacks hacks. Or, by your standards, only fellow artists in the same field are proscribed from calling a hack a hack. After all... what do they know? It's all a matter of competition. Painters can criticize books, but other writers can't.

Gimme a break.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

And Terry Pratchett dumped on JKR.  So what.  Stephen King is a big JKR fan.  I like Pratchett; I don't like King.  Neither of them are going to influence what I read.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG, this is hilarious.

Personally, I think having a column in Entertainment Weekly is a little like having a column in the National Enquirer, but without the expectation of accuracy.  In my opinion, that's like being asked to the Today show, which I consider to be a four-hour informercial with the occasional "commercial break" news segment.  EW, also in my opinion, arose from some sort of bizarre, Faustian contract that resulted in the printed version of a late-night informercial.

Now, I'm coming late to this discussion, but let's see if we have the facts, shall we? (answer:  we shall.)

1.  Stepehen King, the author, did an interview.
2.  The interviewer asked Stephen King, the author, his opinion of Twilight.
3.  Stephen King, the author, gave what some consider to be a harshly worded opinion of books that, like it or not, are all best-sellers.
4.  Stephen King, the book reviewer, did not give this opinion in a professional, paid review for EW.

From my short (laughing) analysis of this thread, I think I have to come down with the "professional courtesy" people.  If he didn't like the books, which he clearly did not, "These are not the type of books I prefer"/"I did not enjoy the books, but I fall somewhat outside the range of the target audience"/"The books are fine for what they are" would all have been more appropriate responses than "Craptastic."  (And here I'm paraphrasing.)

However, Jim, I think you are correct as well:  as a professional book reviewer in a national magazine, these comments would not have been out of line.  In that capacity, and frankly at that magazine, "poop parade" would have been an entirely reasonable response.

It's all about remembering there is always an appropriate time and place for any comment, you just need to be aware of your situation.

Now, can we call a halt to Twilight threads?  Don't make me offer to lead them in the book klub.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, I'm just checking in on this thread. 

It's gotten a little heated but I think it's all "in-bounds".

Just checking that we're all still friends here, and can agree to disagree on this topic.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

So you're saying we shouldn't call each other names, such as


Spoiler



"nothing here "


, or


Spoiler



"or here. I'm just doing this for the sake of comic relief now.  "


, for example?

Also no hurling of socks?

Garden statuary?

No signing people for email updates from really inappropriate websites? like the RNC?

**mumblegrumbleboardmodstakingthefunoutoffightingwhat'sthepointofarguingifyoucan'tthrowcherubsatotherpeoplemumblegrumble**


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't read any of this thread until now because it said "Twilight". Missed all the fun . 

Why isn't anyone defending James Patterson or Dean Koontz? Or Erle Stanley Gardner for that matter? They were all mentioned in an unflattering light. (I'm guessing "Failure to read full article" would be the #1 reason).

I think King has every right to call 'em as he sees 'em. Just because you are a member of a profession does not obligate you to lie in defense of other members of the same profession. If you've read his EW (a magazine I read and enjoy) columns, Meyer and many other authors have been brought to task for a variety of sins; not the least of which is their horrid prose.

The more I ruminate on this, the less I understand the position that King should keep his mouth shut when asked his opinion about a book or author unless it's entirely positive. "Professional Courtesy" applies when money is involved; I don't see the relevance here.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Why isn't anyone defending James Patterson or Dean Koontz? Or Erle Stanley Gardner for that matter? They were all mentioned in an unflattering light. (I'm guessing "Failure to read full article" would be the #1 reason).


We're all just playing by the rules set down by the OP. And the OP titled the thread "Twilight", not "Perry Mason" or "That Guy" or "That other Guy"....can you tell I've heard of the other two authors you mentioned, but haven't actually read anything by them?

I'd say you're probably right, that many of the dogs in this fight have not read the article. I didn't. I'm just trying to see now if I can get the actual argument participants to throw garden gnomes at each other. You know, to relieve some of the stress.

As for the rest of your post, sir, your visage is dim and you are infested by Bedouins. (And if I can get people who are completely uninterested in the argument to throw a stray lawn flamingo or two, so much the better.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

(tosses a deflated blowup snowman from Christmas on the lawn)


Happy?

(goes to rummage for other silly lawn stuff that needs to be cleared out of the garage)


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> As for the rest of your post, sir, your visage is dim and you are infested by Bedouins. (And if I can get people who are completely uninterested in the argument to throw a stray lawn flamingo or two, so much the better.)


Two things: On my way to the Eye Doctor this morning, I was momentarily behind a pickup with a bumper sticker that read "You can Never have Too many Lawn Flamingos". So, my vision is improved if not my visage, and lawn flamingos are rampant today.

(The Bedouins are only here momentarily, as is there wont, they will move on as soon as the grazing gives out).


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

<flings santa-hatted flamingo at prof crash>
<for good measure, hurls mushroom shaped lawn statue at scottbooks, hoping the sheep won't eat it.>


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Huzzah!  I've been vindificated!

(Thanks, Scott and Robin.  )


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

We try.



Wait, wait, no, I'm getting clarification here, we're "trying".  apparently there's a difference.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn judges.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe you should have been more careful about where you flung that flamingnome.

Or at least put it out first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh. And I _asked_ Harvey to check in, as I knew I was drunk and being nasty, and I wanted him to see if I had crossed any lines.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Huzzah! I've been vindificated!
> 
> (Thanks, Scott and Robin.  )


What do lawn gnomes and flamingos have to do with Justice? I'm interested in lawn ornaments, defending SK (like he needs it) and being a good host to random tribes of itinerants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> What do lawn gnomes and flamingos have to do with Justice?


Well.... flamingos show an extremely well developed sense of balance.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Darn, the Home Owner association ran off with my garden flamingo so I have nothing to throw  

LOL. I didn't think you crossed the line BJ, you gave your opinion. Like everyone else. Though I do agree people have the right to their opinion (even authors about other authors) I just found his opinion funny as I have never been able to get through any of his books because they bore me to tears, but then I know lots of people who really like his writing and good for them in finding an author they like. So I stand by my first post.

*ducks flying flamingo*  darn where's a garden gnome when you need one!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.designtoscano.com/product/garden+statues/gargoyle+%26+dragon+statues/gargoyle+statues/the+picc-a-dilly+gargoyle+sculptures+-+small%3Cbr%3E%28set+includes-+small+bum%2C+ear+%26+nose%29+-+os68553.do

Will any of those work, bookworm?

<flings skeleton flamingo left over from halloween>


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Check the back yard for the garden gnomes.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> http://www.designtoscano.com/product/garden+statues/gargoyle+%26+dragon+statues/gargoyle+statues/the+picc-a-dilly+gargoyle+sculptures+-+small%3Cbr%3E%28set+includes-+small+bum%2C+ear+%26+nose%29+-+os68553.do
> 
> Will any of those work, bookworm?
> 
> <flings skeleton flamingo left over from halloween>


I love those! Wonder what my home owners would do if they saw those in the yard. I could put it in a front window just to erk them <ggggggg>.

Alasl ProfCrash, my homeowners dont allow them in the front and my dog chases of and or carries off any in the back. Just cant win, but I'll borrow one Robin sent


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Wait.... did Robin call me a dog?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Possibly.

Would you like to speak to the garden hose about it?

<cranks up water pressure>


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

See edit.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I love those! Wonder what my home owners would do if they saw those in the yard. I could put it in a front window just to erk them <ggggggg>.


If you do that, you totally have to take a picture. I love that catalog. I buy all of my ammunition lawn statuary there.

Jim, I'll see your edit and raise you Beauregard:
http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/QL56677.do


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> OMG, this is hilarious.
> 
> Now, can we call a halt to Twilight threads? Don't make me offer to lead them in the book klub.


Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, ahhh come on, your do such a good job at leading book klubs you could do Twilight. I can even start you off with the first question.... How is, umm ooops, I already forgot the main guys name in the book... well guess I can't start off the question.

**runs from water hose and flamingos**

Disclaimer: I enjoyed the first book, found it a quick easy read, but like most that are quick easy romance I tend to forget the characters.

hehehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Jim, I'll see your edit and raise you Beauregard:
> http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/QL56677.do


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Jim, I'll see your edit and raise you Beauregard:
> http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/QL56677.do


ahhh he's soo cute! I don't think anyone could object to him! Though my dog my have a fit LOL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Being polite and tactful is not lying, Jim. Give the rest of us a break.


As I recall, you're the one who refused to praise _any_ independent authors out of fear of offending the ones you _didn't_ recommend. Was that you?

Seriously: If you are asked to write an opinion about something and have the time to carefully craft a response that offends nobody and completely fails to actually express your opinion, more power to you.

If you are asked point-blank for an opinion and fail to carefully craft a response that offends nobody and completely fails to actually express your opinion... no harm, no foul.

If you are asked for your opinion point-blank, and you actually *give* your opinion, though it might hurt the feelings of some hack living thousands of miles away and whose opinion you don't give a damn about anyway.... *HUZZAH!*

I abhor the enabling philosophy of "everybody's of exactly the same talent and worth, so we must not express judgmental opinions." It turns us all into the Least Common Denominator. Guess what? I'm _better_ than the LCD. So is Stephen King. Stephanie Meyers isn't.

And criticizing King for giving his honest opinion rather than trying to hedge it or make it more polite just... hurts us all.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I was referring to the condescending remarks that you made to another member.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I wish Stephen King bad-mouth me on national television.


Keep writing like that and he just might.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Bite me.


Hey! Jeff's in on the fun! Grab a gnome and start hurling!!!

(okay, actually that sounds like an offer from a party gone seriously awry, but you get the idea.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Hey! Jeff's in on the fun! Grab a gnome and start hurling!!!
> 
> (okay, actually that sounds like an offer from a party gone seriously awry, but you get the idea.)


In deference to our northern members, can we grab a gnome and start _curling_?

*grabs his broom*


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29018332/

And to heap fuel on this fire, the director is writing a book about making the Twilight movie. I now wish to be her when I grow up.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

A book about making a movie about a book. Talk about trying to capitalize on the hype.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, Twilight, ahhh come on, your do such a good job at leading book klubs you could do Twilight. I can even start you off with the first question.... How is, umm ooops, I already forgot the main guys name in the book... well guess I can't start off the question.
> 
> **runs from water hose and flamingos**
> 
> ...


I would forget the names too...if the girls at school didn't talk about Twilight whenever a book conversation starts off.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29018332/
> 
> And to heap fuel on this fire, the director is writing a book about making the Twilight movie. I now wish to be her when I grow up.


That's a bit much.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I would forget the names too...if the girls at school didn't talk about Twilight whenever a book conversation starts off.


Been a while since I felt so glad to not be in school anymore >_>


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> A book about making a movie about a book. Talk about trying to capitalize on the hype


I believe the word you're searching for is "travesty".


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I believe the word you're searching for is "travesty".


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I would forget the names too...if the girls at school didn't talk about Twilight whenever a book conversation starts off.


When I was in High school I always got weird looks when reading seems back then no one read any books that were not assigned. (and it didn't help being a girl and reading sci-fi/fantasy).

Guess they were all at the skating rink, car wash, or arcade... Yip I'm showing my age LOL.

theresam

theresam


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> When I was in High school I always got weird looks when reading seems back then no one read any books that were not assigned. (and it didn't help being a girl and reading sci-fi/fantasy).
> 
> Guess they were all at the skating rink, car wash, or arcade... Yip I'm showing my age LOL.
> 
> ...


You're not showing your age unless you're only 24. School was exactly like that when I was there. Although the Arcade was only for those with more geeky leanings, like myself. I was usually the only girl there, now that I think about it. But the roller skating rinks were very popular for birthdays, and nobody wanted to read anything that wasn't assigned.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> You're not showing your age unless you're only 24. School was exactly like that when I was there. Although the Arcade was only for those with more geeky leanings, like myself. I was usually the only girl there, now that I think about it. But the roller skating rinks were very popular for birthdays, and nobody wanted to read anything that wasn't assigned.


LOL I didn't realize that arcades were still around I figured they went out with all the home video games and hand helds. Arcades were the big thing when I was in high school girls and boys, but they were kinda new 'back' then. I'm actually 40 so this was in the early 80's, and yes I wore parachute pants    ! (mostly because all the pockets to hid food to sneak into the class room!)

theresam


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Very few traditional arcades still exist. For the most part, they're incorporated into mega "fun centers" like Chuck E. Cheese, etc. these days. Kind of a shame, if you ask me, because the arcade was a magical place and today's generation will never be able to experience it.

Anyway, me and BJ are talking over PM. He wasn't calling me a liar. I misunderstood what he meant there. 

Tip: Never get into a board argument late at night.  Just read or go to sleep instead.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Tip #2: Don't get into a heated discussion (even with folks with whom you agree) when drunk.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

You two could have gone and watched the sunrise together.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> You two could have gone and watched the sunrise together.


Jealous?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

CS said:


> Very few traditional arcades still exist. For the most part, they're incorporated into mega "fun centers" like Chuck E. Cheese, etc. these days. Kind of a shame, if you ask me, because the arcade was a magical place and today's generation will never be able to experience it.


Arcades were fun....but the games available at home these days are truly amazing. But I guess it's not the same atmosphere and the excitement that exists in an arcade. Even the Chuck E. Cheese in the Vancouver area was closed down many years ago.  I've been there once in my life ... back in 1994 or 95'. Good ol' days.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Malibama said:


> I read all four Twilight books but I certainly did not read them for their literary technique: I agree with Stephen King - the writing is abysmal in all four Twilight books.
> 
> What I find more disturbing (and have heard of happening more often than makes me comfortable, even to writer friends of mine) is when celebrated authors write glowing recommendations to be placed on the backs of books - books that aren't very good. Then later I notice that the writers share an agent, or editor, and THAT was what influenced their kind (but undeserved) words.
> 
> ...


Agreed, one of the worst books I've punished my eyes with in recent years had a glowing blurb from Peter Straub on the cover. Amaziningly, the ones that have had King's blurb on them have been wonderful top to bottom.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I read Twilight and I have to agree. It was just...eh. The popularity of the book is because of the young teenage factor and I'm sure lots of little gals just swoon over this series. It's also an easy read so I could see folks who don't like to read much getting into this. I'm 44, I've read many great books and for me, this one was a little less than ok. Didn't make me want to read anymore in the series.


----------



## RussB (Feb 4, 2009)

Lizzarddance said:


> I read Twilight and I have to agree. It was just...eh. The popularity of the book is because of the young teenage factor and I'm sure lots of little gals just swoon over this series. It's also an easy read so I could see folks who don't like to read much getting into this. I'm 44, I've read many great books and for me, this one was a little less than ok. Didn't make me want to read anymore in the series.


Lizzarddance my wife loves the series and has read it multiple times. She talked me into reading it, and I thought Twilight was ok but nothing great. I finished the series and can say that Twilight is by far the worst of the 4 books, I really enjoyed the other 3 books.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi RussB Welcome to the KindleBoards!!!


----------



## RussB (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Vegas.  I have to admit to lurking for the last several weeks and have decided to stay.  Don't have a kindle yet, but placed an order today for me and my wife.  The waiting begins.....


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

RussB said:


> Thanks Vegas. I have to admit to lurking for the last several weeks and have decided to stay. Don't have a kindle yet, but placed an order today for me and my wife. The waiting begins.....


Glad you've decided to stay. we'll help make the time go by for you! Welcome to the board!

theresam


----------

